# On Food And Cooking by Harold McGee



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Review of Harold's Book On Food And Cooking (Revised) is now on ChefTalk.com thanks to Jim.

http://www.cheftalk.com/content/disp...=121&type=book

This is a fantastic book if you have never owned a copy then I highly recommend you pick up a copy.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll second that!

I'm half way through the new version, having used the old version as my go-to source for food science.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I was going to get mine today and did not get a chance but I will get it next week. I am kind of lost in the forum because I don't have any idea what his book contains to be able to ask pertinent questions.


----------

